# Fattie smoke biggest so far with 6



## fire it up (Mar 13, 2009)

So who doesn't love a smoked fattie?  Never smoked yourself a fattie then you don't know what a piece of goodness you are missing out on.
Decided I wanted to do 5 (which turned into 6) different kinds of fatties.
Smoked over hickory I tried the following kinds.
I did a Greek, and Italian hoagie, a smoked garlic, a Thanksgiving, chili mac and a marinated mushroom.mozz/garlic one.

The meats used were ground turkey, ground lamb, sage, bold, italian and 2 regular logs.


Sorry about not having pics of the fillings as they were done but I was hours behind and had 6 to try and do as I cooked sides (stuffings, noodles, etc.) and had to explain to my brother how to fire up the smoker.

The chili mac fattie was done rather simple.  Made some elbow macaroni and mixed it with a little chili and some cheese, though I forgot to add more shredded cheddar when rolling.  Rolled in JD bold sausage.


The Greek was made with a mixture of ground lamb and half regular sausage, stuffed with cooked and cooled ground turkey, feta, garlic hummus, black olives and spinach.


The Italian hoagie was made with spinach (to mimic lettuce), some diced tomatoes, proscuitta, pastrami, salami, Italian herb infused olive oil, provolone cheese, black olives and I completely forgot to add some hot pepper rings.


Marinated mozzarella balls with garlic and mushrooms
Mixed half sage half regular sausage.  Went to Shoprite and grabbed some things from their salad bars.  Italian marinated mushrooms, marinated fresh mozzarella balls and a marinated garlic salad with red peppers, cut them into smaller pieces, shoved into the sausage and formed it into a log making sure none of the ingredients (especially cheese) were almost sticking out of the edge.  I haven't lost a fattie due to it splitting yet and hope I never have to.


The next I was going to attempt a pierogi stuffed fattie but had no kind of time to cook the pierogies and cool them then form and stuff with some sauteed onions so instead I took some freshly smoked garlic cloves I had done a few days before, chopped them up and mixed with a few other spices, formed, wrapped and let it take shape.  

The smoked garlic turned out so good cuting slices of it cold put any kinds of hickory farm straight from the fridge slices of meat to snack on to shame, IMO.

The last one I did for my Brother in Law cause he loves Thanksgiving leftover sandwiches, so I figured I would make him a Thanksgiving fattie.  Used ground turkey mixed with half sage JD sausage, stuffed it with some stuffing, mashed, wanted sweet potatoes but was out, and slices of cranberry.  Wish I had added sausage to the stuffing, turkey was of course a bit dry, more cranberry inside, and his wife didn't heat up the gravy to put on top, but other than that it was pretty good.


Hope you enjoyed my newest work of smoke/art and I wish all well.
Any of these seem interesting then please try, would love to know what you think.
Life is good so lets get to smokin and then fire up the grill and smoke some goodness.

And I want to send a BIG thank you out to the member Mikey.  He gave me some great advice for my electric Brinkman that made this smoke go a lot smoother than before.  If I had points or knew what they are or even if they matter then Mikey, I owe you one.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 13, 2009)

Now those are some good looking fatties.  Nice job


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a good assortment of fatties nice job they all look great!!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job on the fatties.They are addictive !!


----------



## smokeguy (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job with the assortment!  I'll have to give some of those a try too.


----------



## got14u (Mar 15, 2009)

nice fatties !


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 15, 2009)

They all sound and look good.  I think the greek one would be my favorite.


----------



## carpetride (Mar 15, 2009)

Those look fabulous!  Particularly like the idea of the Garlic one


----------



## mikey (Mar 15, 2009)

*You're more than welcome, fire it up. You don't owe me anything, but more qviews for myself & and the rest of the members here. It looks like you hit the mother lode with the fatties. Fantastic job on em! Glad I was able to help you out.*


----------



## the dude abides (Mar 16, 2009)

Those all look great.  I think I may try the mac n cheese one.  Definately not something I would think of but it looks like it was good.  The greek sounds good too.  Ok, I lied...they all look good.


----------



## pignit (Mar 16, 2009)

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## fire it up (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm glad you enjoyed my creations.  So far (knock on wood) I haven't had one split open or not come out-except one I did in the oven cause there was a snow storm, I had no smoked food and needed my fix, mixed liquid smoked with it but no, not even close to the real thing.
Turned out I ran out of extra time but I was going to try a pierogi fattie, cook the pierogies and cut the edges off to make them round, top with sauteed onions, light layer of sausage to keep them from sliding once cut, do one more pierogi and onion layer (maybe some spicy tobasco mustard also) and then see how that turns out.
Some point I would like to start a abnormal/original/strange something fattie thread of things that   haven't been tried before.  One idea I'm toying with is some Asian sausage stuffed with bok-choy green onions, some form of asian spiced chicken or beef or pork, little soy sauce and wasabi then rub the outside with an Asian 5 spice blend and sake.  
So anyways, anyone up for starting a nifty new thread?  I'm probably trying the Asian one soon either way. I think I can get sake at the local liquor store...


----------

